# Please Send Up Some Prayers For My Girlfriend (UPDATE)



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 1, 2013)

I would surely appreciate your Prayers for my Texas girlfriend as she will be having surgery tomorrow due to her on-going cancer problems.  I am having real mixed emotions as I can not be there tomorrow for her but I will be spending a couple of weeks with her soon during her recovery period.

Her doctors will be performing a mastectomy of her left breast tomorrow.  Originally it was to be a double mastectomy but after further treatments and scans etc, they elected to perform this surgery only on the left side at this time as it is still showing some cancer cell activity.

The following thread is the original request link when she started her chemo treatments and, of course, she had some ups and downs during this process but overall, she is a fighter and she has plenty of courage while facing these adversities.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=719829

Thank you all for the previous Prayers and please continue to keep Teresa in your future Prayers as well.


****************************
****************************

(UPDATE) 6:05 PM 

My girlfriend's surgery went well today according to her doctors.  It was delayed somewhat and didn't get started to around lunch time.  I had gotten an update from a family friend about 2 hours ago BUT I really got a surprise a few minutes ago when Teresa came out of the recovery area and made it back to her room.  She called me and Thank The Lord, she sounded great.  It was music to my ears for sure.  Now we will have to take each day and follow the doctors orders and see what type of future plan that may be necessary for us.

Thank all of you so much for your Prayers for Teresa.  We are not totally out of the woods yet so to speak so Please continue to Pray for both of us.


----------



## K80 (May 1, 2013)

You got'em man.


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2013)

prayers sent EE................


----------



## goob (May 2, 2013)

You got em brother.


----------



## buckfiddy (May 2, 2013)

prayers sent.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 2, 2013)

Incomming prayer!


----------



## oops1 (May 2, 2013)

Prayin all goes well!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2013)

For y'all, Mike.


----------



## speedcop (May 2, 2013)

our prayers as well!


----------



## JustUs4All (May 2, 2013)

I will, Mike.  I hope she will have a complete and rapid recovery.


----------



## Jasper (May 2, 2013)

Prayers sent!


----------



## dwhee87 (May 2, 2013)

Keeping you and your Texas Gal on the prayer list.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 3, 2013)

Praying for Teresa and you


----------



## georgia357 (May 3, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Paymaster (May 3, 2013)

My Prayers are added for her full recovery!


----------



## CAL90 (May 3, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 3, 2013)

THANK YOU very much to all of you.

Teresa just called me and advised that she was being released from the hospital in a few minutes.  Thankfully, she will have a couple of close friends staying with her for a few days and taking care of her.   There are also several more close friends that will be helping her as needed during the next couple of weeks.


I am HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY !!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (May 3, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> THANK YOU very much to all of you.
> 
> Teresa just called me and advised that she was being released from the hospital in a few minutes.  Thankfully, she will have a couple of close friends staying with her for a few days and taking care of her.   There are also several more close friends that will be helping her as needed during the next couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## StriperAddict (May 3, 2013)

Great news Mike. I'll be praying towards her full recovery in the days ahead.

Keep us posted!


----------



## speedcop (May 6, 2013)

glad to hear it!


----------



## sniper22 (May 7, 2013)

God is awesome! He fulfills our needs when we can't.  
Prayers lifted for your girlfriend and everyone I involved in taking care of her.


----------



## goob (May 16, 2013)

Great news!


----------

